# Observations of mid week haunting..?



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi guys!

I'd love to hear folks observations about the difference between midweek haunting and weekend haunting? 

I feel like our hobby swells every few years when H falls on thur-sun. When we start getting consecutive years of weekday haunting it seems like the swell fades a bit leaving the hobby to the more hardcore haunters.

I often wonder if H suppliers and retailers like Wmart scale back their retail efforts when H is midweek.

I'm off the email lists at the moment, but I wonder if the L, Howl and CC are slower than a couple of years ago.

Does anyone have hard numbers of ToT's on weekends vs. weekdays? We've grown each year so I don't have a good idea what kind of growth to expect in a few years.

=) 
Rob


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

My wife and I went to Nobbies, equivalant to Party City, here in Omaha last Sunday....and it was absoluely PACKED. There was a buzz in the store...lots of anticipation. Not sure how the TOT will be this year....kind of depends on the weather...but we expect some very good numbers this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree with weather being a BIG factor, regardless of day-of-week. We had our biggest crowd ever last year (Monday) and it was a picture perfect night. I think that numbers could possibly even be less on a Saturday, given parties, etc. Weekdays, most parents don't have a lot planned in the evening. I dunno. If our weather forecast holds, I'm getting candy for 700 this year, and this is just based on last year's count and how many we had to turn away.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

woohoo the guy that got me started on the road to home haunting didn't move away! I never really met the people, but his yard haunt a few years ago was my springboard. the last few years he has not had his stuff out for halloween, so I assumed he must have moved away. I drove by his house tonight and the stuff was up! YAAAAAY! I gotta get pictures.


----------

